# Is DC coming for our hooks?



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

IRVINE, Calif. USA – October 5, 2009 – A recently published administration document outlines a structure that could result in closures of sport fishing in salt and freshwater areas across America. The White House created an Interagency Oceans Policy Task Force in June and gave them only 90 days to develop a comprehensive federal policy for all U.S. coastal, ocean and Great Lakes waters. Under the guise of ‘protecting’ these areas, the current second phase of the Task Force direction is to develop zoning which may permanently close vast areas of fishing waters nationwide. This is to be completed by December 9, 2009. 

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/articles/feds_to_60_million.html


So, basically they are going to be outlawing fishing. So, in America you will be unable to hunt, fish, catch rain water, or grow a garden without breaking the law.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think it's appropriate to approach this with caution, but until we hear more, I would not get too worked up about this. Maybe the administration will close areas to commercial fishing, now that would be nice.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Hmmm....*

I'm smelling a Federal fishing permit/license coming down the pike its all about more $$$

Just this year they attempted a Federal Fishing License in Fl. for shore bound anglers which would have been tripple the cost of the one we now have after the state stepped in they supported better mgt. and brought the cost down to 9 bucks or so. 

C-mon this is just getting insane...

After we buy all equipt. Hooks, weights,lines,rods,Reels,coolers,ice for coolers,Beer, sodas snacks, nets,hats,Boots,sunglasses,fishing magazines,maps,sun Block,Filet knives,Batteries,P&S support, weights,lures,Boats, Engines. Tags,regestrations,Boat trailers,insurance for vessels,Bait,fuel,maintinence cost, Fishing license/ species stamps.

This is just some of the things we use to go fishing in the 1st place- all of which is Taxed and generates revenue and creates Jobs!!!

We now face tighter slot/size limits like never before not to mention closed seasons etc......

After this with a hope and a prayer weather permitting if you hold your mouth right you just may catch that Fish you spent all that money on the above items to get.....more often than not when you get there someone is in your fav fishing spot 

Toooo much govt. enough is enough!!! 

Banning commercial fishing is the best option!

If you dont want to eat Chinese Fish sticks buy your Fish on the Black market.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

emanuel said:


> I think it's appropriate to approach this with caution, but until we hear more, I would not get too worked up about this. Maybe the administration will close areas to commercial fishing, now that would be nice.


Unless you are a commercial fisherman whose livelihood depends on it...


----------



## dnsno (Jul 16, 2009)

*you forgot....*

needle nosed pliers.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Update on post*

The following is a reply from a Florida journalist that I asked if he had knowledge of the article. I have respected his anonymity:

"I spent a few hours today trying to decipher the 28-page report of the Oceans Policy Task Force referred to in Shimano's feature and I found nothing in it that says they plan to ban fishing on waters nationwide. That said, there is a lot of legalese in there that really doesn't say much at all. Sometimes it seems like that sort of government speak is intended to hide intentions. I've put in a request to the sources cited at the bottom of the Shimano article to talk with them and hear what they have to say about the task force report. I'll have to get the facts before I report anything on this.

I would like you to know that it is my opinion that without outdoors sports enthusiasts like fishermen to enjoy these resources, the general public will in time lose what little connection it has left to the natural world and there will be very few people left at all to be defenders of the wild.

I used to live in the Bay Area of California. I spent a decade living in San Francisco and Oakland and Berkeley and there is a very curious story from that part of the world that relates to my last point. The Oakland education system began a program where they started busing inner city kids to Yosemite National Park. Why? Because they found that these school kids had no concept for the importance of clean air and healthy oceans because they had never seen anything but city streets and urban sprawl. Environmental Non Government Organizations have been very successful as adversaries of fishermen. If fishermen are removed from the balance of politics, I do not thing the ENGO's will fair well if they are left on their own to battle multinational corporations that have only profits and industrial operations in mind. Outdoors sportsmen like fishermen are as important to conservation as environmentalists. They should have never become enemies.

Keep fishing, Keep surfing, keep hiking, keep camping and canoeing and boating and rock climbing and orienteering and snorkeling and mountain biking... that's the way I was raised and I wouldn't have it any other way."


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Caution is very good advise, but I think I can hear civil disobediance simmering on the back burner.

Soapfish


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Its WAAAAAAAYYYYYY scarier than you might think*

in that the gumment is getting its perspective and marching orders from the PEW Foundation. The PEW Foundation has just been successful in closing a very large section of ocean off the northeast corner of Australia to fishing, containing some of the best fishing in the world. They did so under the guise of "environment protection". This story was chronicled in my latest edition of _Salt Water Sportsman_ e-magazine/newsletter. They have a map attachment that shows the waters involved - scary.

Fresh off of that "victory", the folks at PEW have buddied up with their pals in the Administration to do the dirty deed here, as well. They, (PEW), are taking the tact of "protecting" the valuable resource of the oceans and their contents from human exploitation to argue for closures throughout the coastal US. From people afraid to even go outside because of all the stingy, bitey, wiggly, yucky things outdoors but who claim to be "environmentalists". Its sort of like the folks who think that milk comes from the grocery store - where do they think their "mahi mahi" or sushi comes from?!?!?!?

Look out folks - the wise guys who took over GM and the banks are coming for us.
:--|




"You can't always count on failure. Sometimes, in spite of your best efforts, you succeed."


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Update 10 23 09*

WESH.com
Fishing Ban Could Gut Local Business
Ban Could Run From Fla. To N.C.
POSTED: 2:55 pm EDT October 22, 2009
UPDATED: 6:59 am EDT October 23, 2009
PORT ORANGE, Fla. -- A proposed fishing ban could eliminate bottom fishing from 90 feet to 200 miles deep between Florida and North Carolina, making already suffering sea captains all the more weary. 
The ban will supposedly protect red snapper, a fish sought locally by recreation and commercial fishermen alike. 
At King's Seafood in Port Orange, the red snapper is fresh, and sea captains say the population is plentiful and healthy. 
"We had plenty today," said John Polston of King's Seafood. "There's plenty out there." 
Sea captains, who are already feeling the effects of a sour economy and high gas prices, worry that the proposed ban could cut them off from enough business to keep them docked permanently. 
Opponents say seafood restaurants, local fish store patrons and bait shops will feel the ripple effect if the ban is put into place. 
A number of public hearings on the issue will be held in November, including one at the Radisson Inn in Cape Canaveral on Nov. 11. Some in the industry said they may plan a peaceful protest.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

They've done the same thing here with red snapper, I think this is the second season. The fish are so thick, you can't fish for anything else without catching them. When you go to release them, the dolphins come and take the fish almost as soon as it hits the water. Gag grouper could maybe use a small closed season but not red snapper.


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, your government at work. Makes you want to :--|. The left wingers if they had their way would fence all humanity into the cities so no interference with nature could occur. Of course no pleasure could be derived from it either.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

llike C. Heston said 'they can pry my fish hooks from my cold dead hand'' 
or what ever that quote was.............


----------

